# The most awesome tad incubator EVER



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

While searching craigslist looking for a mini fridge to convert to a tad incubator, I came across this awesomeness. A "broken" wine fridge!!! All glass door, three circulating fans, built in dual thermometer, two interior lights, and sliding removable wooden shelves. I removed the power from the condenser- just in case... lol, also removed the tab that turns the lights off, so they will b on a timer instead, for fun. Hydrofarm thermostat and some heat tape. Total investment $100 bux, let me know what you think. Click the pictures to undistort them



















Two of the three internal circ fans just below temp display


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That would be so sweet for azureiventris.


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

What will you do for excess heat. Having the lights on for extended periods of time will raise the temp pretty high. I've seen the light switch fail in those wine coolers and allow the temp to reach almost 100.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

ghutch0203 said:


> What will you do for excess heat. Having the lights on for extended periods of time will raise the temp pretty high. I've seen the light switch fail in those wine coolers and allow the temp to reach almost 100.


I noticed a lot of the internal heat was due to the condenser running. I'm experimenting with temps now, may switch to LEDs  The lights on aren't necessary, I just thought it was neat.


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

It is an awesome idea and I think it will work. Led lighting would be good. And your right on those Danby wine coolers the condenser adds a bit of heat and so will the compressor. I'm interested on how it works for you.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

welcome to the tad fridge club! 
I must say I like that yours has internal fans and thermometer, jealous


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been morphing tads at room temp, 72, for awhile now. The tads in viv morph sooooo much faster. I'm looking to keep them around 78-80. Yay tad fridge club!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya It was a very noticeable change on how fast they morph out at a higher temp, 79-80*
But I've also noticed they morph out slightly smaller.. 
I just had a tinc morph out from "in tank" and it was the same size as one that morphed out of the "tad fridge" 2-3 weeks ago. They end up becoming equally strong and healthy.

The wood shelves may become moldy tho since with all the humidity and condensation. 
I built these pull out glass shelves that work perfect!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Ya It was a very noticeable change on how fast they morph out at a higher temp, 79-80*
> But I've also noticed they morph out slightly smaller..
> I just had a tinc morph out from "in tank" and it was the same size as one that morphed out of the "tad fridge" 2-3 weeks ago. They end up becoming equally strong and healthy.
> 
> ...



I really like the wood, I think I'll try spraying a sealant on the shelves maybe...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

A hundred bucks for a broken wine fridge? Sounds expensive for what you got although it is cool. My parents have a couple that work that they can't give away!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Those wine coolers are awesome. Does it even have a compressor? Most of them are thermoelectric and use a peltier chip to heat and cool.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool idea!
I think I'll be scanning the classifieds for an old wine fridge now.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> Those wine coolers are awesome. Does it even have a compressor? Most of them are thermoelectric and use a peltier chip to heat and cool.


Yea, I dont think it has a compressor, just a condenser 



varanoid said:


> A hundred bucks for a broken wine fridge? Sounds expensive for what you got although it is cool. My parents have a couple that work that they can't give away!


The fridge was 70 bux, 100 is with hydrofarm thermostat and heat tape. Im sure a few people off the forums would love to pick them up form your parents for free. The one I got is a 400 dollar fridge, and could be easily fixed. So I think 70 was fair.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

kgb said:


> The fridge was 70 bux, 100 is with hydrofarm thermostat and heat tape. Im sure a few people off the forums would love to pick them up form your parents for free. The one I got is a 400 dollar fridge, and could be easily fixed. So I think 70 was fair.



Ya I looked up my fridge and it was $430 retail. Its all real stainless steel exterior. I bought mine for $50, and the guy off CL said he was quoted $100 for the condensor repair. So still a great deal if I was a wine connoisseur.

For $100 I think its a good investment to keep your tads protected.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is pretty awesome, and pretty good deal imo. what are the dimensions? I spent a lot of time constructing a large tad incubator, and I don't even use the heat anymore. I used to raise them at room temp (67-72) which took forever. I used the incubator set at 78-80 and they came out in half the time, but half the size. still healthy, but way smaller. when I raise the tads around 70, the tinc froglets are taking heidi around 1-2 weeks ootw.
mike


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Like to see how this turns out. Found the same one on cl cheap for a "broken" one and it would be nice to have all my tads in one spot. Also like to see where you placed the heat tape on the top section or the bottom.


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

very cool..


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

kgb said:


> Yea, I dont think it has a compressor, just a condenser
> 
> 
> 
> The fridge was 70 bux, 100 is with hydrofarm thermostat and heat tape. Im sure a few people off the forums would love to pick them up form your parents for free. The one I got is a 400 dollar fridge, and could be easily fixed. So I think 70 was fair.


I'll put one up for sale this thanksgiving and see how it goes. they have a couple they have been complaining about for a while. Maybe I'll keep the other for myself and try what you did. I definately like the visibility.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the visibility! Its working great to far, I didnt even add the heat tape; the circulating fans seem to create enough heat to keep the temp range between 76-80. Keeping an eye on it still... seems to be consistent.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahaha i found a froglet in my fridge yesterday...


----------

